# Redwood Burl SOLD



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ive got this set out if Redwood burl 2 enclosed reed( high pitched and raspy) and an open reed with a clear acrylic toneboard. I'll ship them to you for $55. 
Lots of eyes and swirl.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats some very nice looking wood Don !! good job


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done, a great buy for someone.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Thats some very nice looking wood Don !! good job


That's what she said !

Thank you guys.

If you'd like these, I'll throw in a mesquite pen and pencil set for $10. Orrrr....a pen and pencil set in Russian olive burl for $20 extra in a presentation box


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm a big fan of the redwood burl, nice work Don!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Brad ! I made the wife a set of salt and pepper grinders out of it. Finding some big enough and solid enough was a chore....Then I had to pay for it. lol


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice Buddy--------*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

PM being sent.


----------

